# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مجموعة خاصة للمحجبات

## Masrawya

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كل سنة وانتو طيبين اولا بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
اعاده الله علينا و عليكم و على الامة الاسلامية بكل الخير و البركات.

انا جبت مجموعة من الملابس للمحجبات مجموعة متنوعة
حبيت انقلها لان فيها افكار كتير جميلة و مختلفة.









































تحياتى للجميع :Girl (6):

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حلوين يا مصراوية تسلم ايدك
فيهم حاجات رقيقة فعلا
فى انتظار المزيد
تقبلى تحياااااااتى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

تسلم ايدك يا مصراوية .. على المجموعة .
فيهم حاجات حلوة .. ونعومة .

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

ذوقك يجنن يا جيجي بجد كام واحد منهم تحففففففة...تسلم ايدك حبيبة قلبي...

كل سنة و انتي طيبه يا قمر...تنعاد عليكي الأيام بخير يا رب...^_^...


محبتي و مودتي...

*

----------


## NAYROUZ

ذوقك رائع
شكرا لكى

----------


## alex rosa

ميرسي يا مصرويه على الموديلات الجميله دى 

فيها حبه موديلات روعه فعلا 

شكراااااااااااااا

وكل عام وانت بخير

مع حبى...........alex rosa

----------


## حنـــــان

دي حاجة جميلة وشيك جدا فعلا يا مصراوية
متشكرة قوي وتسلم ايد

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> حلوين يا مصراوية تسلم ايدك
> فيهم حاجات رقيقة فعلا
> فى انتظار المزيد
> تقبلى تحياااااااتى


 وعليكم السلام يا دودو 
ازيك يا جميل
فعلا فيهم حاجات جميلة وان شاء الله انزل المزيد فى اقرب و قت 
ميرسى جدا ندى الايام
و رمضان كريم 
تحياتى.

----------


## سوني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته    

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مصراوية يا قمر  

مجموعة جميلة ورقيقة تسلم ايدك  

فى انتظار المزيد يا جميل 

سلاااااام يا حبيبتى ....

----------


## Amira

*تسلم إيدك يا مصراوية .. بس المشكلة عندي في تنفيذ الموديل* 

*فعلا دايخة علي حد يفصل كويس* 

*شكرا يا جميلة*

----------


## Masrawya

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا مصراوية .. على المجموعة .
> فيهم حاجات حلوة .. ونعومة .
> 
> بارك الله فيك.


اهلا اهلا يا ايمى
الحمد لله انهم عجبوكى يا جميل
و شكرا جدا على مداخلتك الرائعة
تحياتى لكى.

----------


## Masrawya

> *
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ذوقك يجنن يا جيجي بجد كام واحد منهم تحففففففة...تسلم ايدك حبيبة قلبي...
> 
> كل سنة و انتي طيبه يا قمر...تنعاد عليكي الأيام بخير يا رب...^_^...
> 
> 
> محبتي و مودتي...
> ...


اهلا بيكى شعاع من نور 
ميرسى جدا على كلامك يا قمر و الاجمل هو حضورك  دايما
استنى باقى المجموعة فيهم اشكال والوان جميلة يارب يعجبوكى
 وان شاء الله انزلهم فى اقرب فرصة.
تقبلى تحياتى.

----------


## Masrawya

> ذوقك رائع
> شكرا لكى


شكرا ليك انتى NAYROUZ و على مداخلتك
و الحمد لله انهم عجبوكى
تحياتى لكى
و كل سنة وانتى طيبة.

----------


## Masrawya

> ميرسي يا مصرويه على الموديلات الجميله دى 
> 
> فيها حبه موديلات روعه فعلا 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا
> 
> وكل عام وانت بخير
> 
> مع حبى...........alex rosa


اهلا اهلا alex rosa
الحمد لله انهم عجبوكى يا قمر
وان شاء الله انزل باقى المجموعة و تعجبك برضة :Girl (25): 
انا سعيده جدا بيكى يا جميل 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة و تقبلى خالص تحياتى.

----------


## Masrawya

> دي حاجة جميلة وشيك جدا فعلا يا مصراوية
> متشكرة قوي وتسلم ايد


شكرا جدا يا حنان على ردك و حضورك
و على كلامك الجميل اللى بيسعدنى دايما
لك خالص حبى و مودتى.

----------


## Masrawya

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته    
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا مصراوية يا قمر  
> 
> مجموعة جميلة ورقيقة تسلم ايدك  
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد يا جميل 
> 
> سلاااااام يا حبيبتى ....


سووونى ازيك يا جميل
كل سنة واننى طيبة يا قمر
و شكرا جدا على حضورك الرقيق ده
وان شاء الله انزل المزيد و تبعى معايا يارب يعجبوكى
تحياتى لكى.

----------


## Masrawya

> *تسلم إيدك يا مصراوية .. بس المشكلة عندي في تنفيذ الموديل* 
> 
> *فعلا دايخة علي حد يفصل كويس* 
> 
> *شكرا يا جميلة*


اهلا يا اميره 
فعلا المشكلة انك ممكن تلاقى موديل حلو و مافيش حد يعرف يعملة بنفس شكله
بس انتى ممكن لو فيه محلات معينة بتجيبى منها موديلات خاصة سهره او لاى مناسبة
بيكون عندهم دايما حد كويس ممكن يعملك اى موديل انتى عوزاه ده بيكون مضمون اكتر
لانه متخصص شوية .
ميرسى جدا يا اميرة على حضورك.
و كل سنة وانتى طيبة.

----------


## somaaaa

حلوين قوى يامصراويه
بس فعلا موضوع التفصيل دة صعب
ممكن ناخد الفكرة ونفذها تقريبا يعنى
وميرسى تانى ليكى ياقمررررررررر

----------


## Masrawya

> حلوين قوى يامصراويه
> بس فعلا موضوع التفصيل دة صعب
> ممكن ناخد الفكرة ونفذها تقريبا يعنى
> وميرسى تانى ليكى ياقمررررررررر


اهلا بيكى سوما
فعلا اهم شئ انك تلاقى حد كويس ممكن ينفذلك الموديل بطريقة كويسة
و كنت لسه بقول لاميرة على الموضوع ده 
لان فى اماكن كتير الخاصة بالسوريهات بيكون فيها ناس ممكن تعمل الحاجات الكجول كمان يطريقة كويسة.
ميرسى جدا حبيبة قلبى على ذوقك و كلامك الجميل
تحياتى.

----------


## ورد جوري

الله جميلة جدا الموديلات دي 

شكرا يا مصراويه على الذوق الحلو 

و كل سنة وإنت طيبة

----------


## Masrawya

> الله جميلة جدا الموديلات دي 
> 
> شكرا يا مصراويه على الذوق الحلو 
> 
> و كل سنة وإنت طيبة


ورد جورى ازيك يا قمر
شكرا على مرورك و الحمد لله انهم عجبوكى
تسلمى على كلامك الجميل يا قمر
تحياتى لكى.

----------


## aynad

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجميلة مصراوية
حقيقي تشكيلة راااائعة
وذووووق جميل جدا
انا بحب الاستايل دة جدا
*

----------


## Masrawya

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الجميلة مصراوية
> حقيقي تشكيلة راااائعة
> وذووووق جميل جدا
> انا بحب الاستايل دة جدا
> *


ايييناد ازيك يا قمر 
و ايه اخبار دودى و بودى؟؟
ميرسى جدا على كلامك  الجميل
وانتى اصلا ذوقك جميل و اختيارك يجنن
ان شاء الله انزل مجموعة زى دى قريب فى موضوع عشان حجابك يكون احلى
تحياتى لكى
و رمضان كريم.

----------


## مليكه الاحلام

:good: شكرا مصراويه على الكولكشن الجامد دة
بجد تحفه وعجبنى جدااااااا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موديلات جميله قوى يامصراويه وذوقها يجنن يسلم ذوقك واختيارك 
وفى انتظار المزيد 
مع تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## الطنبور

افكارك جميله و جريئه

----------


## ريكو البطل

وعليكم السلام

حا جة روعة جدا

----------


## باربى جيرل

هى فعلا ملابس جميلة جدا

----------


## سوما

شكرا اوى ليكى فعلا

----------

